
Chrome will start marking HTTP sites in Incognito mode as non-secure in Oct 2017 - happy-go-lucky
https://blog.chromium.org/2017/04/next-steps-toward-more-connection.html?m=1
======
Ajedi32
IMO the bigger news is that they're going to start showing the "Not Secure"
warning whenever users enter any data into an input field on an HTTP page.

Seems like a pretty reasonable move to me; since depending on what the purpose
of the input field is there's a good chance users might have some expectation
that the information they're entering there is private.

